

The Geoffrey Moore talk that Joel Spolsky said changed his business. - marklittlewood
http://thebln.com/2011/09/context-core-geoffrey-moore-at-business-of-software-video-transcript/

======
nextparadigms
I haven't read Dealing with Darwin, but I thought Crossing the Chasm and
Inside the Tornado were just as insightful and useful as Clayton Christensen's
Innovator's Dilemma.

They're also complementary to that, because Innovator's Dilemma is more about
the strategy of building a product the right way to transform the market,
while his books are about managing the market growth once you build the
product.

~~~
jpdoctor
> Innovator's Dilemma is more about the strategy of building a product the
> right way to transform the market

Clayton Christensen gave a talk at Bell Labs not too long after his book hit
the charts. The biggest take away of the talk was a bit different: Eat your
own lunch before somebody else does. (He used the disk-drive industry as an
example.)

------
rglover
Just watched the whole thing and it definitely opened my eyes to a lot of
concepts, primarily relating to customer development and how to really
position ourselves. I think the point that I enjoyed most was making it
imperative that you share your vision of innovation with _your entire team_.
Not only that, but really convey what it is that your company is trying to
achieve and what's necessary to focus on that thing moving forward (being that
there's only two of us now, you sort of lose sight of these things). There's a
lot of great stuff in here, going to watch it again when the time is
available.

------
nate
Does anyone have more context about how this changed Joel's business? I'd like
to hear some more specifics about what this stuff led to changing.

~~~
DodgyEggplant
Stackexchange, and now Trello, are much more open than Fogbugz. Fogbugz was
innovative at it's conception, but now it seems legacy (for the record, I use
Fogbugz every day, love it, and probably continue to use it). He faced
Atlasian, he took VC money, and aims for an open grand market target. That's
quiet a change.

Nice quote: "when VC give you money their only bet is that you will ride the
tornado".

------
marklittlewood
You can see some of the other Business of software talks from here:
[http://thebln.com/2011/09/organised-notes-index-of-
business-...](http://thebln.com/2011/09/organised-notes-index-of-business-of-
software-2010-talks-links-to-videos-and-transcripts/)

------
simplekoala
Great video. Thanks for sharing

